# Beautiful Betta Poem



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

You sit in a cup with water that's brown,
Somebody looks at you, but you give them a frown.
For nobody wants an ugly betta like you,
You've got to shelter to hide, no food to chew.
Your horrid brown fins move slowly,
But other betta's have fins that move quickly.
The other betta's have rainbow fins,
Fins the colours of red and green and blue and yellow and pink.
But you only have fins that stink.
Day after day you see betta's come,
and day after day you see betta's go.
And your only friend Flo,
decided to go to a new home.
You're a sad and lonely betta, aren't you?
A year has past and everyone comes,
to get a new pal that lives in water.
They all look around for the beautiful fish,
And there you wish,
"Please, oh please adopt me!"
There are no more fish to see.
Only you, the ugly betta fish.
But this is when the story gets good,
And I know you'd remember if you could,
The girl who stood in the doorway,
Who kindly looked your way.
She skipped on over to get a closer look at you,
She noticed what floated with you,
Poo.
Oh how she felt very bad for you,
And you felt bad for yourself, too.
She saw past your ugly face,
And adopted you and called you Lace.
It was always a mystery why she called you that, Lace.
She kept you until the end,
And she always called you 'friend'.
She knew how it felt,
She was lonely too.
She had no friends either, and she knew it was true.
But the little girl took good care of you,
It was something she went through.
One simple day, the girl got out of bed,
Looked at you, then swung her head,
Then she cried "Lace! You've become so beautiful!"
It is true,
Lace said "Yes, and it is because of you."
Everybody now wished that they had picked Lace,
Lace had beautiful purple fins and a beautiful red body.
Everybody was very sorry.
Lace out-lived all of the betta's at the store,
He would miss them no more.
The little girl grew up with him,
And it was good, because they both like to swim,
Lace never died, he is a magical fish!
I hear that that was the little girl's birthday wish!
The little girl named Casey is 36 now,
And Lace is older too.
Casey is thankful that she adopted him,
And she's glad that she didn't choose beauty over personality.
Lace then realized today,
That this was his home to stay.

R.I.P Lace, a beloved betta fish. He belonged to my friend.

There's a lesson to this. NEVER JUDGE ANYONE BY LOOKS! I hope you liked it. Sorry, it's long!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i loved it thats what happen to luna she now has blue rays, and spikes coming out am proud *sniffle
i loved that poem everything nice i really do thats what happens to all betta's i just want to get them all and see what they look like with actual lov and care unlike petstores do :[
that was a good poem though thats the point =]]


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you very much for the compliment! I am glad you liked it. I am thinking of making more poetry!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

you should =]]


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks again!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

anytime everythingnice ^_^


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I liked it!


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

so was lace was your fish before?


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

No, Lace belonged to my friend.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm so sappy that I'm actually crying. I think that should be a children's book.


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh! Thanks a lot!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

o ok just wondering =]] i would put it in my signature but it is to long XP


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL! That's OK!


----------

